# donny show



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

hi all. i was wondering if anyone wanted to go to the donny show EN MASS!! by train. we will be travelling from manchester to donny by train and probally by taxi from train station to the show. anyone wanting to join the group just add to the thread. any age group are more than welcome.


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

im goin lol


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

nobody comin


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

yep ill be there. 30th of june is it? also where will we be meeting up? cheers dan: victory:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Danny_mcr said:


> yep ill be there. 30th of june is it? also where will we be meeting up? cheers dan: victory:


 28th mate:2thumb:


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

once we see how many want to go then we will sort out a meeting point. im sure we would have to go from victoria but will get the details and put them on here. exchange square or piccadilly would be easiest for everyone i think. any ideas welcome:2thumb:

see you there jordan, danny:2thumb:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

cheers will book it off its the sunday yeah? think piccadily would be best place to meet up, best start saving up as il have 5x2x2 and 3x2x2 vivs that will need fillin by then:2thumb:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Im going by train but heading out from a different side to you guys/girls. Does anyone know if any RFUK members are planning a pub meet up afterwards?? Would love to put some faces to the names.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

lefty said:


> hi all. i was wondering if anyone wanted to go to the donny show EN MASS!! by train. we will be travelling from manchester to donny by train and probally by taxi from train station to the show. anyone wanting to join the group just add to the thread. any age group are more than welcome.


Probly better getting a bus.. its straight outside in the bus station, indoors... and does'nt take long eithr, around 10-15 minutes.. Much cheaper than a taxi too. :whistling2:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> Probly better getting a bus.. its straight outside in the bus station, indoors... and does'nt take long eithr, around 10-15 minutes.. Much cheaper than a taxi too. :whistling2:


cheers for that m8 valuable pennys shall be saved then spent on more snakes:2thumb:


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

how does this sound??

meet in piccadilly. get a train to leeds and meet up with a few others. train from there to donny. bus from station to event. once we all agree on a place we can sort out times with the members we are meeting in leeds:2thumb:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Danny_mcr said:


> cheers for that m8 valuable pennys shall be saved then spent on more snakes:2thumb:


Actually just been thinking about it, bus fares around £1.40 for half... so if thers alot of you going together might be worth getting a minibus or taxi sorted out. Also the bus is usually full to brink and smells awefull... is it worth it? :lol2:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

lefty said:


> how does this sound??
> 
> meet in piccadilly. get a train to leeds and meet up with a few others. train from there to donny. bus from station to event. once we all agree on a place we can sort out times with the members we are meeting in leeds:2thumb:


sounds ok that what sort of price is the train nowadays? not been on one in years.: victory:


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

i got one from manchester through leeds to keighley about 2 months ago and i think it was about 15 squid. donnys not much further is it?


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

so lets say 40pound will cover our tickets. just that im going to try and stick to my budget. am i right in thinking they have sockets on trains nowadays? just so i can take some mats and stats for purchases.: victory:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

lefty said:


> how does this sound??
> 
> meet in piccadilly. get a train to leeds and meet up with a few others. train from there to donny. bus from station to event. once we all agree on a place we can sort out times with the members we are meeting in leeds:2thumb:


 
I would have to change at leeds from my end so would love to meet in leeds station somewhere, be nice as I have never been donny by train so dont want to get lost on my own :blush:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

oakelm said:


> I would have to change at leeds from my end so would love to meet in leeds station somewhere, be nice as I have never been donny by train so dont want to get lost on my own :blush:


wouldn't like to get lost myself, dnt really know the area:whistling2:


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

i think we would be in leeds at 10. the more the merry'r:2thumb:

i dont think trains have sockets, do they???


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

theres a train at 0857hrs that gets to leeds at 0952hrs. that would tie in with the guys in leeds.

should we meet up at piccadilly station front door at o845hrs, get the above mentioned train to leeds, meet up with a few more there at 1000hrs and then from there to donny???


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

lefty said:


> theres a train at 0857hrs that gets to leeds at 0952hrs. that would tie in with the guys in leeds.
> 
> should we meet up at piccadilly station front door at o845hrs, get the above mentioned train to leeds, meet up with a few more there at 1000hrs and then from there to donny???


sounds good 2 me m8, never been donny before this might sound daft but do you think the tables will except credit/debit cards or cash only?: victory:


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Certain sellers accept debit/credit cards, they just take an inprint of it. The vast majority are cash only!....there is a huge asda just over the main road thats got plenty of cash machines should you need emergency ( i need more reptiles) money.


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

cheers for that m8 :2thumb:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll be going but think I'm gonna go the night before and stop with my dad as Jake is working so can stay in and look after the dog.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

is the donny show buyin n sellin reps only or do inverts get to sneak in.:lol2:


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

The last time i went there was a good showing from invert sellers, scorpions, spiders, pedes and the like. Looking forward to it, always enjoy a good show just after payday :whistling2:


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, I think I'll come along.  How much is it in and do you need to buy tickets?


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm going too. I'm in Leeds and have a couple of seats in the car free if anyone wants to cop a lift for a few quid fuel money :2thumb:


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:now this is how it should be!!!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: cant wait to meet you all!! lets take the times mentioned as the times that we will meet. travel up there on mass!!!!!:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

surely we can pursued more local members to come aswell. have you posted this on the mancunian social group yet lefty?: victory:


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Bowie said:


> Yep, I think I'll come along.  How much is it in and do you need to buy tickets?


 
Its pay on the door, think it coast me a fiver last time. They let members in 30 mins before the general plods, not sure what you have to be a member of though to qualify for the early entry!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

Pincers n Paws said:


> Its pay on the door, think it coast me a fiver last time. They let members in 30 mins before the general plods, not sure what you have to be a member of though to qualify for the early entry!


a fiver thats not bad was expecting it to be a bit dearer:notworthy:


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

Danny_mcr said:


> surely we can pursued more local members to come aswell. have you posted this on the mancunian social group yet lefty?: victory:


no i thought it wouldnt get that much response on there.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 21, 2009)

Pincers n Paws said:


> Its pay on the door, think it coast me a fiver last time. They let members in 30 mins before the general plods, not sure what you have to be a member of though to qualify for the early entry!


Thanks a lot. : victory: See you all there then. c:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

lefty said:


> no i thought it wouldnt get that much response on there.


tbh i vary rarely go on there anymore but looks like theres a fair few of us going. now down to the serious business, what reps are people looking for at the show? think im going to try and get a pastel royal hopefully female or any high end corn morphs. fingers crossed:2thumb:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Danny_mcr said:


> what reps are people looking for at the show? think im going to try and get a pastel royal hopefully female


I'll been spending my day scoping out pastel royals as they are beautiful, I will be looking for a female yearling :no1:.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

i would but i wouldnt like getting the train back with reps and if i take my dad i can get a nice royal and or retic if there are any


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

so whos going to be at piccadilly at quarter to 9 on the morning of the show and whos going to be in leeds at 10 oclock??

i'll be at piccadilly: victory:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

il be at piccadilly bout 8.30am always early m8: victory:


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

lefty said:


> how does this sound??
> 
> meet in piccadilly. get a train to leeds and meet up with a few others. train from there to donny. bus from station to event. once we all agree on a place we can sort out times with the members we are meeting in leeds:2thumb:


How about this....................
Roll out of bed at the last minute.
Jump in the car, set the satnav and hope for the best. :lol2:

That's what I'll be doing.:2thumb:


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

ill be up for 7.30 dreesed for 10 2 on the bus for 5 to or summit then be therfor 8.30


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

we meeting at mine then jordan??


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

lefty do you know what times the trains are in the afternoon coming back: victory:


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

im going but traveling from teesside. is my first show and will be all alone :blush:
would love to meet up at the show just let me know what time ur gettin there for.


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

yeh yh lefty what time you ant me to be at yours


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

Danny_mcr said:


> lefty do you know what times the trains are in the afternoon coming back: victory:


 
havnt looked yet but i think they are pretty often



jayjayoneill said:


> yeh yh lefty what time you ant me to be at yours


get to mine about 0815 hrs or around then. its only 20 mins to town from ours


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

ok that wil be fine


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

does anyone know if there will be any ackies for sale please


----------



## burmman (Oct 30, 2008)

we'd go mate!


----------



## lobley (Jan 26, 2008)

rugbystar55 said:


> does anyone know if there will be any ackies for sale please


 
i have 8 that will be ready ,and of to doncaster show but not having a table 

im in york not far from you

and they will be £80 each

pm me for details


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

burmman said:


> we'd go mate!


more the merrier matie. where you want to meet manchester or leeds??


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

trying to get my m8 to come but he's only into birds, they don't have any there do they:bash:


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

think he's after an african grey but its only reps n inverts at donny isn't it: victory:


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

so how many people ar commin and will there be any good sized boas there if any 1 no s


----------



## reptilefever (Mar 6, 2009)

im goin by car but would like to meet up with the rfuk crew :lol2: how are people gona now whos who and if there from rfuk or not, i no it sounds abit geeky but ive got a mate who prints t-shirts and hoodys so i might ask the forum owner or moderator if it would be okay to get some t-shirts and hoodys printed with the rfuk logo and picture and sell them on here if any ones intrested they will be all different sizes and colours and look mint but ill have to get permission first off the owner of rfuk he/she might want some money from it which could be arranged.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

WILL THEY HAVE BLUE TOUNGED SKINKS AVAILABLE?

Could anyone give ma ruff price of what young go for?


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

bump up anyone else goin


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

you set for it jordan?? should be a good day!


----------



## boromale2008 (Feb 6, 2008)

i am going and i will prob be looking for an exo terra for my crestie,although it doesnt need it at moment so i might end up getting a crestie or even a garg if i see any cheap enough lol.


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

anyone got any striped albino cali kings at donny


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

yeh lefty u lol


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

anyone my way going ith a spare seat?


----------



## jayjayoneill (Feb 18, 2008)

ever one still up 4 it then bump up


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

im going but ill be drivin


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

lefty said:


> hi all. i was wondering if anyone wanted to go to the donny show EN MASS!! by train. we will be travelling from manchester to donny by train and probally by taxi from train station to the show. anyone wanting to join the group just add to the thread. any age group are more than welcome.



Did you go to the show?
A few of us looked out for you but couldn't find you.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

Ferret1959 said:


> Did you go to the show?
> A few of us looked out for you but couldn't find you.


 

i saw you though .....twice :lol2:


----------



## RICK 13 (Jan 14, 2008)

tina b said:


> i saw you though .....twice :lol2:


and i saw you..hot hot hot:devil::devil:


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

RICK 13 said:


> and i saw you..hot hot hot:devil::devil:


 
yeah it was warm wasnt it but it is summer after all :whistling2:


----------

